# [Announcement] VPS // OS Virtualization // alpha release



## klaus2 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hello!

I'm pleased to announce the first feature-complete alpha version of my virtualization project VPS:

http://www.7he.at/freebsd/vps/

Besides a diff there are also prebuilt binary sets available that can be easily installed using `pkg_add`.

I hope for a lot of feedback and testers.

Klaus


----------

